# Auction Win , Strap Suggestions



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

Won this smiths solid 9ct watch with a half arsed bid the other day , strap suggestions would be welcome  .


----------



## gavinjayanand (Nov 25, 2008)

A black-with-white-stitching Hirsch leather strap would look great, methinks.


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

red croc


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

A matte black calf with gold buckle, though not very original, it would do the job nicely. A light brown or tan would look sharp as well.

Later,

William


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Try black lizard style. Why not?


----------



## Mantisgb (Oct 28, 2007)

black or brown hirsch with white stitching vote here too


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I just bought a Hirsch alligator band for my 5513, semi-matte, gold buckle (though I need a steel one), a brown gator would look perfect on this.


----------



## jss (Jun 29, 2009)

I'd go with brown or tan with that, don't like black straps with gold.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

jss said:


> I'd go with brown or tan with that, don't like black straps with gold.


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

brown lizard, father in law has this on a gold oris and it looks the t1ts


----------



## stolid (Aug 21, 2009)

Birkenstock saddle leather. Like this:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Something Burgundy with plain stitching, pattern to taste.


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

Dark brown croc with gold buckle


----------



## watch4me (Jul 4, 2010)

light brown Ostrich would be nice as well.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd have to have it on permanent loan to fully make up my mind - - - :lol:

Nice, but *always, always* brown leather with gold buckle for a gold watch - nothing else will do!









White or cream stitching is an allowable option :to_become_senile:

(dunno why I'm speaking to you Pug, I'm bluddy sure you beat me to it! :dummyspit: )


----------

